# Neck Size Tag Print - White Garment See Thru Help



## mde24 (May 21, 2012)

Found some posts about this I think, but they were in a different language ...


Have been playing around with custom printed neck labels.

Currently using a DTG AnaJet Mp5i to print on the inside neck portion of the shirts. I am trying on white garments first and notice any dark colors I use are showing up through the garment, meaning the wearer in the neck area will show the inside design through it.

Wanted to know what others are doing to solve this problem. Are you simply using light colored ink ... i tried some light blues and grey's but the design doesn't show up as well.

Also anyone that screen prints their designs (Again I am DTG them now) do you find that it doesn't show through as much and that when you use light colors they show up better because its screen print thicker ink unlike the DTG?

Thanks ... again just looking for some suggestions to improve this aspect of our garments.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't know what the differences in appearane would be between screen printed ink and DTG. But, we use a light grey color for all of the shirts, white inluded, and have no issues.

Yeah, you can't see it as well on the white shirts, but you can it enough to read the brand, size, and care instructions.

It shows a little bit through the back of the shirt, but I think it's better than having a woven or printed label.


----------



## mde24 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply ... 

Do you screen print yours?

The current design I am using is 4 inches wide by 2.5 high, does that seem average for sizing, how large is yours if you don't mind sharing a picture or info.

Thanks again for replying


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Any color except white will show through a white shirt. Use lighter inks like grey or beige. I use to just use a light grey, except it doesn't show up at all on grey or heather shirts. So, we really don't worry about it too much. We use a lot of different colors.

We screen print and our label size is about 4 inches wide by 4 inches tall.


----------



## mde24 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks .... i liked the wordage in the design, looks good.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Joe, nice tag.

We do something similar with customers that take pics in our shirts, but I never thought about putting it in the tag. 

You don't mind if I steal that, do you?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> You don't mind if I steal that, do you?



Only fair. I stole it from someone too.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

splathead said:


> Only fair. I stole it from someone too.




Awesome!


----------



## ayapism (May 15, 2014)

splathead said:


> Any color except white will show through a white shirt. Use lighter inks like grey or beige. I use to just use a light grey, except it doesn't show up at all on grey or heather shirts. So, we really don't worry about it too much. We use a lot of different colors.
> 
> We screen print and our label size is about 4 inches wide by 4 inches tall.


this may sounds noobish, but I envied your tag's sharpness. What mesh size are u using? sorry but im still new


----------



## maximusgraphix (Nov 11, 2013)

What screen mesh count are you using?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

On light garment we use 305 and like mention above we recommend our customer a light grey color because of the see thru "issue".
On dark, from 120 to 230 depending of the color and fine lines to print.


----------

